# Aires north of paris



## 105802 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi

We are tarvelling to euro disney in November using euro tunnel (first time), I am intending to drive until we are just north of Paris, so that it is short drive in morning to Disney.

Any tips on an aire to stay, we will be arriving at approximately 2.00 am

Thanks

Davy C


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

The book; All The Aires France (English guide) has many Aires north of Paris. Go to www.outdoorbit.com


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Usually when i travel at that time of early morning. I get off tunnel, head for Paris and as soon as you hit the Toll motorway and have taken your ticket . Then there is a parking area just on the right.
Always think it's a bit safer on the toll motorways than free one's.
Assuming that you are going to use the motorway it's about an hour out of Calais.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

pick one from here http://i-campingcar.fr/aires/accueil.htm


----------

